# Established system "set-up"



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

So I've been playing around with my system a bit and trying different placement of speakers. This is in our living room which is roughly 18x12 (tv is centered on 12' side). I recently added a second sub and Bose 201 highs. The Tv is centered on the 12' wall, flanked by 301's with with 201's above them, and the 2 subs are to the outside of the 301's. So I went into my settings and got the following information (also today after doing some reading I tuned all speakers using the test tone to 75ish dB which I put new level in parentheses):
Speaker, crossover, feet from listening position, Speaker level
Front: 80 Hz (thx) 8 feet -2 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)
Center: 80 Hz (thx) 8 feet -1 db (-2.5 @ 75ish dB)
Surround: 80 Hz (thx) 5 feet -5 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)
Heights: 10.5 feet -2 db (-2.5 @ 75ish dB)
Sub: 10 feet -15 db with loudness plus on. Both subs volume 1/2 way 10" crossover 80 hz and 12" 60 hz (-15 @ 62 dB)

Anybody have any thoughts on what I've done or the numbers I've come up with? After my tweaks today it seems a little more "lively" than it was before. I haven't listened to much more than standard TV and very short stint on a movie that I got interrupted and couldn't finish

I normally have the cable box and PS4 set on Dolby digital plzIIz height thx cinema. I'm not so familiar with the all the other listening modes as far as what they do to audio, any advice there too, I've searched a bit on here and Internet to find this info unsuccessfully. 

Any thoughts and/or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

bigk_54 said:


> Speaker, crossover, feet from listening position, Speaker level
> Front: 80 Hz (thx) 8 feet -2 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)
> Center: 80 Hz (thx) 8 feet -1 db (-2.5 @ 75ish dB)
> Surround: 80 Hz (thx) 5 feet -5 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)
> ...


This all looks to be within the normal ranges, but every room is different so it's tough to determine if your settings are "good" or not. Can you clarify a few things? Did you allow your receiver to determine the crossover, distance, and level settings or did you do it manually? And looking at your data for the front, could you expand on this:

-2 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)

What were you using to measure SPL?


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> This all looks to be within the normal ranges, but every room is different so it's tough to determine if your settings are "good" or not. Can you clarify a few things? Did you allow your receiver to determine the crossover, distance, and level settings or did you do it manually? And looking at your data for the front, could you expand on this:
> 
> -2 db (-3 @ 75ish dB)
> 
> What were you using to measure SPL?



Hey Peter thanks for the reply. 

First thing. We have a db meter here that my son owns, may not be most accurate but that, one on iPad and one on my iphone (different app) were all fairly close. Whether any of the 3 are close to a high dollar spl meter that's unknown

But I had went and set my crossover points and leveled off the distances the receiver had imputed. With no replies to this yesterday I went and ran Audyssey again and this is where it is now (this test I did the 5 or 6 positions, not just 3)

Speaker, crossover, feet from listening position, Speaker level
Front: 40 Hz (thx) left 9.5 feet -2 db, right 8.5 feet -4 db
Center: 90 Hz (thx) 8 feet -4.5 db
Surround: 70 Hz (thx) left 7 feet -5 db, right 5 feet -5 db 
Heights: left 9.5 feet -5 db, right 8.5 feet -4.5 db 
Sub: 14.5 feet -4.5 db with loudness plus on. Both subs volume 1/2 way with 10" crossover 80 Hz and 12" 60 Hz


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Does it sound ok or do you have a specific concern about the Audyssey results? MultEQ should do a fine job of getting all of your speakers to blend nicely.

Also, Dolby PLIIz is the best surround mode for your speaker arrangement in my opinion. Try them all though and eventually you'll find which one you like best.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks again, guess I was looking for some reassurance and advice on how things were. I'm still a little baffled at the 40 Hz crossover on the fronts now, but I'll see how it sounds. 

I've played around a bit with the different modes but there are so many and it's hard to say this one is better than this one when you have to go through them all. Glad you agree with me on the PLIIz setting . 

Thanks for your advice it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

It's generally not a bad idea to use a higher crossover for your mains, even if they are capable of good response below 80Hz. Your subs will have much better headroom there and it will ease the load on your receiver. For example, my mains are rated down to somewhere between 40-50Hz, but I set the crossover to 80Hz. There's no right or wrong answer, and if it sounds good to you, it's probably best not to mess with it 

Overall I think you're in good shape. Enjoy some movies!


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ha ha that's funny because today I said well they make this fancy Audessey for a reason probably should just go with it! 

Yeah I was figuring using 301's as mains my EQ would be more around the 80-100 range but we'll see how it goes. Guess it's time to drop in a movie tonight and crank it up


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

But the amazing thing is this thing went from bassy bassy base to almost nothing!......... Gotta figure this out!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm somewhat concerned about the difference between the distances and sound levels measured of the two front speakers. It suggests to me that the first microphone position might not have been centered between them. I've seen that effect when I wasn't extremely careful with the first microphone position.

Is your main listening position off-center? You'll get the best soundstage if you sit centered between the front speakers and place the initial microphone position there, too.

Slight differences in microphone placement and speaker orientation can make significant differences in the calibration results, which is why it's important to use a tripod or boom stand with careful attention to the placement. This is especially important for the extremes of the frequency range, although for different reasons. Most of the measurements need to be near the tweeter axes: high frequencies fall off as you get farther off-axis, so Audyssey will boost their treble because it can't hear them. This is why toeing in the speakers can be very important. At the other extreme, bass room modes, peaks and nulls, cause the lowest frequencies to seem much louder or quieter at different locations in the room. If your measurements and seating all are at the location of a peak, Audyssey will make major reductions there.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

These are definitely good comments assuming the main listening/measuring position is centered with the front speakers, which I guess has not been established.

Even so, some discrepancies from left to right are pretty normal. I have done manual calibration and used multiple different types of automated room correction in my completely symmetrical home theater, with multiple receivers and speakers. In almost every case there are one or two small differences in the level or distance settings from left to right. Again, these systems usually do a very good job of balancing the levels and blending all of the speakers together.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

selden, this has been my question too. I uploaded a photo of our living room (again this is a living room) the large star is where I made my first test listening position. The first test I did all 3 tests in that General area. The second test I did I used all 6 listening positions. I think I gave the precise location don't really remember, but all tests were done at ear level and are very close to speaker level height. The couch facing the TV and the one position on the other one is where we sit daily. I know it's not the best position for getting the best sound but is what it is. When we play video games we have 2 chairs we d move in the rough location of the large star. It just baffles me how I havent moved my sub volume and now I've basically went from wall shaking bass to playing the THX "into" and the subs are hardly budging......... Back to drawing board :crying:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The picture clears it up. Your room/layout is a tough case. Your mic positions are covering a broad range of width and depth in the room.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> The picture clears it up. Your room/layout is a tough case. Your mic positions are covering a broad range of width and depth in the room.


Yes indeed. I'm wondering if I should just try 3 spots in front of the couch between the rear speakers......


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

bigk_54 said:


> Yes indeed. I'm wondering if I should just try 3 spots in front of the couch between the rear speakers......


I would suggest starting with the spot you sit most of the time. Run a cluster of measurements there and see what you think. If that spot sounds good and the rest of the room is ok, I'd say you're in good shape. If your main location sounds ok but the others are terrible, it may require some more trial and error. And remember you can always tweak your sub level to your taste after Audyssey is done.


----------

